# beste BMX Helm



## pointpate (14. November 2005)

Hi Leutz wollte mal wissen welchen Dirt Pott ihr empfehlen würdet.
Sollte aber auch nicht teuer werden.
Denke da an den Vigor 1080 (in matt-pink).
Was sagt ihr zu dem Helm und gibt mal noch an ein paar Vorschläge.
Danke im vorraus.

Ride on !!!

Greetz pointpate


----------



## monster.of.rollz (14. November 2005)

Auch nich schlecht ist der alk13 is ein Soft Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *bmx devil* (14. November 2005)

also ich würde dir auch den ALK13 empfehlen also ich habe den auch und finde den auch super geil 

http://parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=4943


----------



## pointpate (14. November 2005)

was kostet der?
hab jetzt net so die ahnung von welcher marke isn der ?


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (14. November 2005)

nabend...

kannst dir auch mal den fred: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192935 durchlesen.

wollte mir auch einen kaufen und hatte mich schon von anfang an auf zwei festgelegt. (siehe fred)


----------



## pointpate (14. November 2005)

welchen hast du dir gekauft und was kosten die beiden?


----------



## alöx (15. November 2005)

Also bei Helmen würd ich dir raten mal in einen größeren Shop zu fahren der welche da hat. Ein Helm muss passen und da wirst ums Probieren nicht rumkommen. 

Die TSG-Helme sind z.B. die einzigsten die auf meinen Kopf passen.


----------



## PIMP (15. November 2005)

Protec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sidekicker (15. November 2005)

der TSG is echt geil !  würde ich nehmen bei BMO auch noch billig !


----------



## bikemarc13 (18. Oktober 2015)

Hey ihr Biker! Hier habe ich mal ein paar Helme auf meinem BMX-Blog verglichen. Hoffe ich kann euch dadurch ein bisschen helfen: 
http://bmx-kaufen24.com/bmx-helme/

Gruss Marc


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2015)

Und dafür musstest du jetzt ein zehn Jahre altes Thema raus kramen???!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (19. Oktober 2015)

bikemarc13 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Biker! Hier habe ich mal ein paar Helme auf meinem BMX-Blog verglichen. Hoffe ich kann euch dadurch ein bisschen helfen:
> http://bmx-kaufen24.com/bmx-helme/
> 
> Gruss Marc




du bist der totengräber des jahres 2015


----------

